# Apply salt while it's still snowing?



## JohnDeere2320 (Dec 12, 2009)

I take care of the sidewalks at a local hotel and they want the snow cleared at 1 inch increments. If its snowing hard would you guys apply salt at every visit even if the salt can't keep up? My thinking is that in the case of a slip and fall, I could at least say that salt was applied. It just seems wasteful to apply salt that won't keep up with snow only to come back an hour later to blow the salt off the sidewalk and re-apply it.

Thanks for your thoughts. Mike


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

of course we do. if you put enough down it will continually melt and the front entrances will always be safe.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

it will also keep ice from bonding to pavement


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

we always apply salt after a plowing or sidewalk clearing even in an ongoing storm. if its snowing hard, salt smaller areas after you plow them


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

we do the same...it keeps the bottom wet and when you push the snow it comes up a lot easier and cleaner. that way when you apply the final salting it melts it off real good


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

We salt the walks every time they are cleared for all the above mentioned reasons.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Funny, I just did this yesterday, and was wondering why I did. Had a steep drive from an underground parking area that I thought would benefit from salt if tire slippage occured. Maybe it would help a car get up a hill, but I don't think it would keep a person from slipping and falling with a wrong step. It really is a waste of salt if it's snowing harder than the salt can work. You just end up plowing or blowing it back into the surrounding landscape, where it damages plants, grass, environment in general. If your doing removal at 1" increments I would skip it.


----------

